# What About Your Body do you Like?



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> Oddly enough, I've had three different women compliment my hands and/or fingers. I'd never really thought to consider their attractiveness, myself. :tongue:


hands/fingers are one of the most important parts of a man. . .


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

I like that I am tall and not excessively lanky (6'5", 200-210 lbs)
Broad shoulders
Legs that are naturally built to run
Long fingers - I don't think I've ever been complimented on my hands, but having big hands and long fingers is amazing for playng guitar


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

My Ass! I get complimented on it all the time and I would have to agree, it's really nice, lol!


----------



## espyr (Mar 1, 2012)

I like my breasts; Or should I say the lack thereof? I'm 20 years old and damn-near flat as a board (or, in a more conventional term, an A-cup)! If they were any bigger I'd probably hide them...I think what I have now is super cute. :3 A flat chest is a status symbol...


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I am very happy that you love your breasts @espyr, but if you could tell me how a flat chest is a status symbol..that would be great. I haven't heard that before, and I am very curious!


----------



## espyr (Mar 1, 2012)

@*Boss*: Oh, it's just a silly quote from an anime I couldn't even bring myself to finish watching. Flat-chested girls are a "precious rarity" and status symbol because they are literally worshiped by some anime fans.

I love that quote, even though part of the reason why I'm fond of my bra size is because it _doesn't_ draw attention to myself. But I like the idea of small-chests being valued just as much as average and large-sized chests.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

espyr said:


> @*Boss*: Oh, it's just a silly quote from an anime I couldn't even bring myself to finish watching. Flat-chested girls are a "precious rarity" and status symbol because they are literally worshiped by some anime fans.
> 
> I love that quote, even though part of the reason why I'm fond of my bra size is because it _doesn't_ draw attention to myself. But I like the idea of small-chests being valued just as much as average and large-sized chests.



I completely agree with you. I am so..so very glad that you take pride in your body and really believe that small chests should be just as valued as average and larger chests. I admire your confidence and positive body image.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

@espyr. You are totally right. Everyone has their own preferences and it's great that you're both embracing your body that way and have identified a group of people who worship that look 

Unfortunately the standard for men is different. There are no women out there that LOVE or even value small penises. I am thankful that I am not small, although knowing that there is no love for small does make you feel that nothing is big enough.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

My ass. 

The first time my GF groped me back there she paused for a moment before muttering under her breath: 'so THAT's where all the food goes...'

On some mornings it looks better than my face does.


----------



## PerMare (Mar 6, 2012)

My eyes. Their colour is made up of a quartet of distinct bands. First [from the outside in] navy blue so dark it looks black; deep cornflower blue, second; then, a lighter version of the same, which fades into white; and finally, grey. My nose isn't too bad either, and I have very long legs.

Men say that they like my breast because they are naturally so large, but I hate them 'cause they just give me backache.


----------



## dragonfriend (Feb 24, 2012)

What's there not to love? I love everything about myself! In fact, as I've often said before, had I been born the opposite gender and found a girl like me then, I would treat her like a queen.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I go about this thread in a piece-meal fashion, adding at different times. And it's actually rather embarrassing because I'm not a stunner and I do have many flaws, both physical and personality-wise, but I will add that I like my eyes. My eyes stand out to me because I think they're a good hybrid of my parents' eyes. My mom has very big, round, doe-like double-lidded eyes (I'm Asian btw, so some of us are mono-lidded) and my dad has mono-lidded eyes; it's hard to explain, but I have something in between, and I think they fit me well. I also like how just a few makeup tricks further bring out the shape of my eyes and make them sparkle. I think my eyes show that I am an earnest person, or at least try to be. Maybe they show that I'm vulnerable, too, but you know what? It is my vulnerability that makes me beautiful, so I embrace that.


----------



## Perspicacious (Feb 18, 2012)

SillaSY said:


> I go about this thread in a piece-meal fashion, adding at different times. And it's actually rather embarrassing because I'm not a stunner and I do have many flaws, both physical and personality-wise, but I will add that I like my eyes. My eyes stand out to me because I think they're a good hybrid of my parents' eyes. My mom has very big, round, doe-like double-lidded eyes (I'm Asian btw, so some of us are mono-lidded) and my dad has mono-lidded eyes; it's hard to explain, but I have something in between, and I think they fit me well. I also like how just a few makeup tricks further bring out the shape of my eyes and make them sparkle. I think my eyes show that I am an earnest person, or at least try to be. Maybe they show that I'm vulnerable, too, but you know what? It is my vulnerability that makes me beautiful, so I embrace that.


I'm glad you feel this way... there are a lot of Asian people, women more frequently, who dislike their eye shape... who don't feel beautiful, because they don't fit with a European aesthetic of what is beautiful. My partner is one of these, and it somewhat breaks my heart. To me, she is breathtaking. I'll support her in whatever she decides to do, but I have to admit that her wish to have surgery (she doesn't like that she is mono-lidded) makes me a little sad. She once said "you have to admit, I'm not conventionally pretty" and when I asked why she said "I'm Asian..." I feel a little bit angry that she's grown up to feel this way.

To kind of keep on topic, I'm a mutt and racially ambiguous. You can tell I'm something, but not exactly what (mexican, cherokee, german, french, sicilian)...I like being that way. I think I have a nice face... I like my nose, my cheekbones, the shape of my eyebrows when I clean them up a bit... when I'm in a bit better shape, I think I have nice ratio, I'm proportionate, and my ass and legs look really good in some pants lol


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Perspicacious said:


> I'm glad you feel this way... there are a lot of Asian people, women more frequently, who dislike their eye shape... who don't feel beautiful, because they don't fit with a European aesthetic of what is beautiful. My partner is one of these, and it somewhat breaks my heart. To me, she is breathtaking. I'll support her in whatever she decides to do, but I have to admit that her wish to have surgery (she doesn't like that she is mono-lidded) makes me a little sad. She once said "you have to admit, I'm not conventionally pretty" and when I asked why she said "I'm Asian..." I feel a little bit angry that she's grown up to feel this way.


I am a firm proponent of "to each his/her own" even when it comes to cosmetic surgery. However, I will share that my sister at one point about 7 years ago was thinking about getting that eye surgery you speak of. She decided against it in the end, but had she gone along with it, I'm certain my dad's heart would have broken a bit. I distinctly remember my dad, a rather reticent man, expressing that that surgery was "unnecessary"...this was my dad's tactful way of disapproving of this procedure, at least for my sister. BTW, my heart would have broken a bit, too, had my sister decided to get her eyes done because she's beautiful to me, and one of her most appealing physical traits are her almond-shaped, mono-lidded eyes. I wouldn't change a thing on her to be honest. I know several people from high school who've gotten them done; again, it's a personal choice, but I lean more towards the side of not getting them done. Regardless, thank you for sharing your thoughts on this matter. I'm truly happy you find your partner beautiful just the way she is, but she is also fortunate to have a partner in you who will support her decisions.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

My height, my eyes, my eyelashes and my hair. 

However, most of my charm lies in what many friends and otherwise, have described as my "way with words", so I suppose I should list my tongue; though I admit that sounds peculiar.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

. . . and here I was blissfully unaware of mono-, and double-, liddded eyes and such things.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got those eyelids just like the alien in the first Men In Black movie. I love it where Will Smith says, "Yeah, and we'll get those eyes fixed!"
I've had some difficulty with the HMO on that issue, however.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I like my eyes. They are brown and slightly narrow. They are the telling feature about me that makes others notice that I'm half asian and half white. 
I also like my whole body the way it is-especially my waist and hips. For my age, I'm thin and well-proportioned for my age. My body is also toned from lots of running and other exercise.


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

-Shapely eyes and eyebrows
-Basically no body/facial hair so upkeep is nothing
-Broad shoulders


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nomen Nescio said:


> -Shapely eyes and eyebrows
> *-Basically no body/facial hair so upkeep is nothing*
> -Broad shoulders


Strongly agree, in my teenage years this feat used to bug me a bit, but now I find it's a blessing.



as for me I'd add my hair, it's pretty swell(I've even received compliments about it, go figure...), at least considering the fact I cut it myself for the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

- my penis 
- my height (6 ft 2)
- my singing voice, but not my speaking voice (baritone, range F2-B4). I'll also thankful that as a powerful baritone voice, I can sound sexy long after my leggiero tenor counterparts finish their prime 
- my neck (I find long necks attractive)
- the fact that overall I'm not very good looking naturally. when I was younger I was insecure about this, but being naturally not great looking has allowed me to base my confidence off of things that people cannot take away from me. granted, I would take the opportunity to become better looking now if given the choice (a choice I believe I will have in the future) and I have a great appreciation for beauty, it's just not something I evaluate my self worth based off of (people who say beauty is not important are deluding themselves, but people who base their self worth off of their appearance are too)


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

SOM, I find you very handsome (naturally good looking, in your words).


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

I love my ears (they're flattened on top in which they appear elvish) 
Also, i get complimented a lot on the gray shade of my eyes. 
My smile/smirk is another thing I like about myself.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I also like the fact that I'm proportionate. I like my smile and the fact that I smile a lot, I like my deep 'mysterious' eyes and hands and long nails that look like they are french manicured naturally. I also like my butt and thighs and perky breasts. And the freckles on my arms and thighs and cheeks. And my toes and the tiny hairs on them! :kitteh:


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

I do really like my eyes. They are deeply blue. This is me at the year 2009, time I had dreadlocks and less beard.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Entropia said:


> I do really like my eyes. They are deeply blue. This is me at the year 2009, time I had dreadlocks and less beard.
> 
> View attachment 32678


Nice, I would have preferred having eyes like yours.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Entropia said:


> I do really like my eyes. They are deeply blue. This is me at the year 2009, time I had dreadlocks and less beard.
> 
> View attachment 32678


You do have beautiful eyes.

I have a love/hate relationship with my hair (I'm feeling the love right now or I wouldn't have included it). It's shorter than it normally is, but it's usually somewhere near my elbows, wavy/curly and strawberry blonde (I was a redhead as a kid). I like my long eyelashes, the colour and shape of my eyes (blue, upturned), my single dimple, my height (5'1), my hands (they're small, but they look just like my dad's roud, my wrists, my scars, my freckles, my scrawny ankles/heels, and my straight teeth (I've never had braces).


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Richard said:


> Nice, I would having preferred eyes like yours.


I just read through the thread, so I saw your previous post.

I'll second what someone else said about not going around and being the self-esteem committee, but I actually think you're very attractive and it comes up every time I see one of your posts. You have very nice masculine eyebrows, an intelligent looking face, kind eyes, gorgeous lips, good facial hair, and a nice jaw. I really don't see what there is _not_ to like, myself.

Edit: very nice colouring, too, I would add.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I like my rosy cheeks, my nearly naturally arched and thick eyebrows, my nose, my lips, my eyes- they're almost like greenish marble, my broad shoulders, and my fingers. I also don't mind my legs sometimes. They're sturdy and not thin, but sort of long. Also, boobs. Awkward but true. :tongue:

I feel vain listing these things, but I shouldn't. In an ideal world, threads like this would be normal and re-occurring.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I just read through the thread, so I saw your previous post.
> 
> I'll second what someone else said about not going around and being the self-esteem committee, but I actually think you're very attractive and it comes up every time I see one of your posts. You have very nice masculine eyebrows, an intelligent looking face, kind eyes, gorgeous lips, good facial hair, and a nice jaw. I really don't see what there is _not_ to like, myself.
> 
> Edit: very nice colouring, too, I would add.


Thank you, it’s kind of you to say so.

Life up to this point has jaded my self-image a fair amount, I try to change my perspective every now and then but I invariably end up defaulting back to self-deprecation.

I’m not the most sociable of people, and I haven’t really ever attracted women in the flesh. Perhaps with time and a bit of luck my point of view will change.

Oh, and sorry for the typo.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Richard said:


> Thank you, it’s kind of you to say so.
> 
> Life up to this point has jaded my self-image a fair amount, I try to change my perspective every now and then but I invariably end up defaulting back to self-deprecation.
> 
> ...


Go outside for once! I watched that video you posted, you have a good voice too. There's really no reason women shouldn't flock to you unless you A) smell really bad or B) don't go outside. 

Do you know how many women are telling you how attractive you are? Unless there's something we can't see in your pictures, maybe a tail or you have webbed toes, you're an attractive person. If you hate going outside, there's always dating sites. There are plenty of available women out there.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Go outside for once! I watched that video you posted, you have a good voice too. There's really no reason women shouldn't flock to you unless you A) smell really bad or B) don't go outside.
> 
> Do you know how many women are telling you how attractive you are? Unless there's something we can't see in your pictures, maybe a tail or you have webbed toes, you're an attractive person. If you hate going outside, there's always dating sites. There are plenty of available women out there.


Well I have been winner of the coveted webbed foot, devil tailed, smelly bastard of the year award 4 years running. I do go outside, I’m just not meeting that many people on a frequent basis, and when I do they don’t seem to be particularly interested. Not so sure about the online dating scene, I suppose I should give it some consideration. Time will tell.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Richard said:


> Not so sure about the online dating scene, I suppose *I should give it some consideration*. Time will tell.


Please consider it some more.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

wisdom said:


> Haha, "buttle butt." I have one of those, I think, and I like it (though I might be deluded that it would receive any positive attention).
> My stature
> My natural v-shape
> My hair, when it's behaving
> ...


I don't know when it becomes too late to edit posts, but I'm in that period now. So separately I add eyebrows.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Everything really. I'm tall and thin, have long curly hair, a pleasant face and gold skin.


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

My moneymaker.























I wonder how many different things popped into peoples heads for that.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my eyes, hips and thighs. Other people like my smile


----------



## Alto (Mar 24, 2011)

There's not much that I think would be "attractive" about my body. My height stands out, but it doesn't really do anything for looks (and it's a pain in the ass in social situations).

Probably the thing that I like most about my body is how low-maintenance it is...huzzah?


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

I love my butt.
I'm also quite fair, which I have recently learned to admire. 
My legs are short, but have a good deal of muscle. I like.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> I'll do the shorter list.
> 
> Here's what I don't like:


You make me smile and laugh. I thank you. *Virtual ultra-hug*


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't decide if I hate it, or if I hate it because it doesn't fit a certain stereotypical image that would've served me better, which would be more of a reaction to social expectations/implications than an intrinsic dislike.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

That I am capable of picking up my father's 714 lb Harley Davidson Fatboy.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

My love handles


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Hm, for me, I would say my biceps. You see, my arms are really lanky, but the only part that isn't lanky so long as I flex are my biceps. It impresses me that there is even visible muscle there to begin with, considering I don't really workout or exercise. 
After taking a shower, I often marvel them in the mirror. The way the muscles twist and buldge, quite amusing to me.


----------



## blueandviolet (Feb 13, 2012)

1. My hands
2. Stomach
3. Slender figure
4. My back
5. My dark brown eyes
6. Soft hair
7. Nice bum (when toned)


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Everything except for the stuff I said I disliked LOL. http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...cal-looks-do-you-dislike-16.html#post20550802

I have a pretty healthy body image. I love most things about me physically and intellectually.

My favourites are probably: legs, T&A, neck and jaw.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

My eyelashes and my small frame, I get told I look like a dancer or a ballerina~
Depending on the light my skin tone looks very nice and porcelain, I wasn't always happy my undertones were yellow/olive but now I am~
And I guess I like my face, I just depend too much on constant appraisal or else I'm like EVERYTHING'S JUST WRONG


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate it and love it as a whole. I like my eyes and lips.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the contour below my cheekbones when I turn in a certain light. I like my eyes, lips, hair, soft skin (when it cooperates), boobs (when they cooperate), the curve of my back, and legs. My legs certainly have their flaws, but I love them in all their strong, stumpy glory.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I have green eyes which is cool


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I like everything about my body's form and very little about its function. WTF God. What use is a beautiful body when I'm constantly in pain, confined to my bed and/or falling over?


----------



## Lady_Lannister (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a pretty great arse. The joy of living halfway up a sodding mountain, I guess!


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

For an Asian girl, I've got a big booty. Must be from the European ancestry on my father's side. I used to hate my "squinty" eyes, but I embrace them now. And I was always really skinny to the point where people thought I had an eating disorder so by the time I got a little bit of curves in my late teens, I was excited.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I like to be a redhead, pale skin and freckles too now. It was more complicated when I was in school, mid school the more. With age I came to think I was ok, and came to like having fair complexion. I have pretty skin. And a rather nice face even though I don't smile much.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

devoid said:


> I like everything about my body's form and very little about its function. WTF God. What use is a beautiful body when I'm constantly in pain, confined to my bed and/or falling over?


i can relate
pain is my best friend
it's always there for me


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

i've never singled out specific parts of my body to really like or dislike (except for my bad acne when I was like 13.. fuck that). 

i'll say my skin though, because it tans right away instead of getting sunburnt, which is nice in the summer. also my height cause no one is ever blocking my view of things. i guess i'll throw in my hair too, because I think it looks somewhat cool when its long.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been told I look sturdy, so I think it's good that people don't see me as a pushover. I also like looking younger than my age because people tend to be more forgiving and gentle with me, and I try to do a lot to prevent signs of aging, so it's also an advantage in that way. My fat distribution seems balanced, and my facial features are proportionate and look pretty enough together, but I don't think any particular feature outshines the rest of me.


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

My legs, my hair, and my face most of the time.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

My arms. They are kinda weird and lanky where my wrists are, which are terribly small (almost childlike tiny), but my upper arms are well proportioned.. I have to admit, I like when I drive, my arms just look..kinda fragile and soft. Reminds me of how I used to make armpit smiles with my elbows as a kid, and how I am now all grown up, yet, still feel the same just that they are longer and dainty.

I have funny looking arms. Hahah


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

fingers, it's why I don't like fingerprint scanners. I also like my eyes, so retinal scanners are bad too.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> My tentacles


Funny story... When I was a a young kid, we were going around the classroom describing features of an extraterrestrial -- what I meant to say was tentacles, not testicles.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

*I've also wondered this question so I'm happy to read everyone's answers.
I used to be very negative towards myself but as I've gotten older I grow to love who I am instead of what. *

-I like my feet. My family makes fun of them a lot because they're so small- I'm 20 & can wear my 10 year old sister's shoes.
-My hips are rounded, I used to hate it but now I like that it can make anything I wear look more feminine (albeit pants shopping is horrendous).
-Collarbones. I just have a thing for them.
- My cheek dimples when I smile.
- My eyes are so dark they're nearly black but in the light they have an amber red tint to them.
- My hair is super thick. Although it's no longer to my knees, I still like the way it lays. 
- My pinky fingers. I always figured the more crooked they are the more you can trust the person with a promise/secret. 

This was an odd exercise but interesting.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I like my stems, & rear in particular, but really all of my body is adequate except... 

Honestly tho its easier just to name the thing I really do not like. My torso is so extra small short that my ribs hit my hip bones sometimes and scrape at each other so its both an odd proportion as well as uncomfortable. Anyways as a result even at my smallest I really do not have a waist.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

I've probably gotten the most compliments on my legs, lips and hair. Legs are long, lips are plump, hair is a weird mix of fine but thick (lots of it) and long - past my mid back. I get compliments on my eyes in the sunlight when they look especially green. I think my boobs are still especially perky too :O I've also been told that I have abnormally small ears. Which I guess is a good thing? Lol.  And apparently I have really soft skin, which must just be from taking vitamins and such, because I never put on lotion anymore.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My waist and complexion I suppose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I suppose I like the fact that I rarely need make-up, my skin's smooth and looks younger than a person my age: I have long toned legs, nice hips, and a great ass. I have breasts that are in good proportion, broad shoulders and a thin waist with a toned core.

Flexibility...


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

My taste buds. Can't live without them.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

My, what narcissism.

I like my large eyes and long eyelashes, soft features set underneath the harder bone structure and musculature of my brow ridge and forehead.

I also like the corners of my jaw and the frontal appearance of my nose. And my facial/chest hair.



And my big di


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> My waist and complexion I suppose


You have cute teeth, a wonderful nose, and perfect aegyo sal.

Uh, compliments coming at you.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

If you zoom on anything in particular you don't find much but if you squint and look at me holistically, you'll agree with me when I say 'sexy' is no accidental property of me


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

My brown eyes.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

My boobs and butt. My overall figure really. 
My eyes and hair.
And, although its taken me awhile, my pale skin.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

My mouth and nose. I'm indifferent to my eyes and my chin is too pointy. But I have a great smile and my nose fits my face so nicely. There are so many people that don't like their noses, I've felt lucky to have mine.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

My face, my legs, my boobs, my hands .


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

All the sharp lines.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I love my dick the most


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

atamagasuita said:


> I love my dick the most


interesting.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> interesting.


Thanks for making me feel interesting


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Quite like my boobs, in a purely aesthetical way. 

Also, my eyebrows are rather nice.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

My height
My hair
My cock
My lips
My hands

(More or less in order of complement ratio, which admittedly does cast a shadow on the last 2)


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I have quite a large chest, that's probably my best feature


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm fairly well groomed and have sculpted my body nicely through intense years of physical training so aside from the likes of things that I've worked hard for I'd say my extremely long eyelashes, dimples and what I'm packing.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a huge birthmark on my upper right arm that looks like a continent


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 19, 2017)

I have the most awesome hands ever. If Trump had hands like mine he wouldn't have to spend his whole life overcompensating for stuff.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

my brain


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Waveshine said:


> I have a huge birthmark on my upper right arm that looks like a continent


Hahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Hair. Waist & hips. Nipples. 

I mostly get complimented on my ass.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm extremely flexible that I can place both legs behind my head. I'm also flexible to the point that I can place one leg behind my head and one leg standing up at the same time.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Kyn said:


> Hair. Waist & hips. Nipples.
> 
> I mostly get complimented on my ass.


Can I take a gander at your donkey?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the fact that my skin isn't completely dry all the time. But that's changing. I also like my face more than other people's faces and more than other people like my face.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I like the fact that my skin isn't completely dry all the time. But that's changing. I also like my face more than other people's faces and more than other people like my face.


Hahahahahah!!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

JayShambles said:


> Hahahahahah!!


Have you seen other people? Goodness gracious.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Have you seen other people? Goodness gracious.


I have! But why worry about others when you look like Chad Michael Murray. He's your doppelgänger


----------



## theflame (Apr 12, 2014)

I love my body I can eat like I weigh 500 pounds but I'm not 500 pounds. Then again, I walk a lot and go to the gym like 6 hours a day so I don't gain any weight. And I love everything about me...too precious to just give freely to any guy.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Can I take a gander at your donkey?


You certainly can. 


Wait... how old are you again?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Kyn said:


> You certainly can.
> 
> 
> Wait... how old are you again?


Old enough.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

JayShambles said:


> I have! But why worry about others when you look like Chad Michael Murray. He's your doppelgänger


He has a very similar face shape I have noticed.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Old enough.


In that case, hop on. We're going to the seaside. 
:wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Kyn said:


> In that case, hop on. We're going to the seaside.
> :wink:


I might not be tall enough to ride. Females prefer 5'10" or higher.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I might not be tall enough to ride. Females prefer 5'10" or higher.


As long as your feet can touch the floor, we're good to go. Ice cream?


----------

